# trade gerald wallace?



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

What woudl it take to pull him from you guys? He's wasted on the bench....could develop into a starter for another team. What positions do you need to strengthen?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Well he's not going to be glued to the bench this year -- he's probably going to be the backup SF (and possibly some at SG?), so he'll be getting minutes. Maybe not starter minutes, but he won't be the 11th man like in years past.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> What woudl it take to pull him from you guys? He's wasted on the bench....could develop into a starter for another team. What positions do you need to strengthen?


U gotta be ****ting me! We would never trade him, think of a better idea buddy!:upset:


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

dude...no reason to get mad. You would NEVER trade a guy that is NEVER going to be a starter on your team, unless he plays out of position? 

You wouldn't trade him for Shaq, duncan, garnett? I'm obviously exagerrating to make the point, but almost no one is untradeable, let alone a non-starter.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: trade gerald wallace?*



> Originally posted by <b>kb8gw32003</b>!
> 
> 
> U gotta be ****ting me! We would never trade him, think of a better idea buddy!:upset:


Wake up on the wrong side of the bed today? Relax! :meditate:


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

lol! We will never trade him because he's my favorite player behind Kobe. I know that eventually they will trade his *** and get someone else.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> dude...no reason to get mad. You would NEVER trade a guy that is NEVER going to be a starter on your team, unless he plays out of position?
> 
> You wouldn't trade him for Shaq, duncan, garnett? I'm obviously exagerrating to make the point, but almost no one is untradeable, let alone a non-starter.


Just shut up!


----------



## cram (Jul 18, 2003)

you are sooooo intelligent. Why do you even bother replying?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> Well he's not going to be glued to the bench this year -- he's probably going to be the backup SF (and possibly some at SG?), so he'll be getting minutes. Maybe not starter minutes, but he won't be the 11th man like in years past.


Yup. I don't think he will be traded.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cram</b>!
> you are sooooo intelligent. Why do you even bother replying?


Wow, u think I give a ****? At least I can play the game, unlike u! Who has to leave it out on the computer! Reminds me, I gotta go to b-ball. Peace


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Lets keep it on topic fellas


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> u think I give a ****?





> Just shut up!





> U gotta be ****ting me! We would never trade him, think of a better idea buddy :upset:





> I know that eventually they will trade his *** and get someone else.


woah,woah,woah......Where did you fourteen year olds get your language?????? I'm going to tell your mother what you have been saying. The lord is not going to be happy with you. :naughty: :naughty: youngins. Go to Church!!!


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

lol, it's all good now! Keep it on topic -HEDO


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

i am sorry to say but if a REAL trade came along and you had the chabce to improve your team you are going to trade him I mean any team is willing to get the chance to improve themselves and every fan has to be all about that....


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

Really? Wow, I never would of guessed we would try to improve. I was basically saying i would be pissed if we did.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Sacramento exercises option on Wallace*

The Sacramento Kings exercised their option on forward Gerald Wallace for the 2004-05 

Not that big of a suprise


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

With new deal, Wallace looks to secure game


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Keep it on topic - HEDO




haha.........Are you calling yourself a geek?? Well, I guess you are a very modest person then.


----------



## kb8gw32003 (Sep 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! It's k if he is!


----------

